# oil capacity 2017 jetta 1.4t



## raaizin (Nov 14, 2009)

What is the oil capcity on a 2017 1.4t jetta,


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

raaizin said:


> What is the oil capcity on a 2017 1.4t jetta,


4.5 qts with filter 4.2 qts without filter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Encinoman45 (Jan 13, 2018)

The correct amount is 4.2 Qts *With* Filter per the owners manual. 

http://i67.tinypic.com/2vacmfq.jpg


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Maybe if the dealer or quicklube hurrily put the drainplug back.

With front of Jetta on ramps, I pulled my plug and filter, did other things for 1/2 hr, and it took 4.5 quarts to get to the full level as opposed to the 4.2qt textbook amount.


----------



## Encinoman45 (Jan 13, 2018)

Greasymechtech said:


> Maybe if the dealer or quicklube hurrily put the drainplug back.
> 
> With front of Jetta on ramps, I pulled my plug and filter, did other things for 1/2 hr, and it took 4.5 quarts to get to the full level as opposed to the 4.2qt textbook amount.


Greasymechtech, 
I change my own oil.
Like you, I had also put in 4.5 qts to get to the full mark after letting the oil drain for at least 15-20 minutes. However, after leaving it sit overnight, and randomly checking it again over the next few weeks I found it is now a little overfull. I guess it takes a good while for all the residual oil to drain down into the pan on this engine.. I just left it like it is, but next time, it will be exactly 4.2 qts.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Encinoman45 said:


> Greasymechtech,
> I change my own oil.
> Like you, I had also put in 4.5 qts to get to the full mark after letting the oil drain for at least 15-20 minutes. However, after leaving it sit overnight, and randomly checking it again over the next few weeks I found it is now a little overfull. I guess it takes a good while for all the residual oil to drain down into the pan on this engine.. I just left it like it is, but next time, it will be exactly 4.2 qts.


What i usually do is fill the oil filter with oil to the top then again and let the oil sink in. Then I use whatever is left until there’s just a little less than one quart. Sits right before that wedge on the dipstick where full mark is. I use Mobil 1 0w-40 for the past 70k Miles with a Mobil 1 filter all changed every 5k miles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Encinoman45 said:


> Greasymechtech,
> I change my own oil.
> Like you, I had also put in 4.5 qts to get to the full mark after letting the oil drain for at least 15-20 minutes. However, after leaving it sit overnight, and randomly checking it again over the next few weeks I found it is now a little overfull. I guess it takes a good while for all the residual oil to drain down into the pan on this engine.. I just left it like it is, but next time, it will be exactly 4.2 qts.



Dipstick is calibrated for a hot engine oil check, typical for someone that exercises the dipstick at the gas station after filling the vehicle up. 

*With the engine at operating temperature, park the vehicle on a level surface to help prevent an incorrect oil level reading.
Switch off the engine and wait a few minutes for the engine oil to flow back into the oil pan.*


----------



## Encinoman45 (Jan 13, 2018)

Greasymechtech said:


> Dipstick is calibrated for a hot engine oil check, typical for someone that exercises the dipstick at the gas station after filling the vehicle up.
> 
> *With the engine at operating temperature, park the vehicle on a level surface to help prevent an incorrect oil level reading.
> Switch off the engine and wait a few minutes for the engine oil to flow back into the oil pan.*


Thanks for the additional info. It looks like my oil level is fine then.


----------

